#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-03
<Benik> Zdar;)
<_hubert_> Cus kluci. :) Jste tu nekdo? Potreboval bych polopaticky vysvetlit, co je to CAS u ram..
<h00ked_> omg... jak to je s prevodem EU domen? :D
<TomasBrincil> co brečíš?
<TomasBrincil> DNS jako každá jiná ne? xD
<h00ked_> no problem, je ze je ted u forpsi a potrebuju ji prevest pod svuj k subregu... :D
<h00ked_> jenze forpsi jsou svine :D
<Anonym> Zdravim.
<Anonym> Potreboval bych poradit ohledne vydrze baterie na Ubuntu 10.04.
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-06
<h00ked_> jobs umrel
<sirdancealot> boing
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-01
<Fifo> Jak nainstaluji Ubuntu 12.04 Server edici do VirtualBoxu?
<Fifo> Odpověď?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-04
<adamsobotka> cau
<sinedios> nazdar je tu niekto ochotny komunikovat so mnou v realnom case a ma skusenosti s dropboxom?:D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-05
<NYK> zdar.Mám takový menší zádrhel v Kubuntu. Je tu někdo,kdo se v něm pohybuje a dokázal mi poradit?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-07
<sinedios> zdar ide nejak zvysit swap mimo live cd a reinstalu os?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-03
<balkanac> ubuntu den!
<balkanac> kdy se maj v ubuntu objevit nové grafické servry a které?
<lubko> balkanac: 13.10 desktop bude mat default x11, bez miru & xmiru; zbytok je vo hviezdach
<lubko> balkanac: http://lwn.net/Articles/569101/
<balkanac> lubko:  no já jen četl někde že se má ten xorg postupně nahradit, tak se ptám jak moc valné to je.-)
<lubko> balkanac: to bude mozno lepsie, ked otvoris google/bing/altavistu, a naklepes tam "mir" a "wayland" ...
<balkanac> lubko:  jo dík.-)
<lubko> balkanac: kazdopadne henten clanok popisuje co bol plan; kde sa da nahradit surovy xorg mirom a xmirom a presuvat co sa da na nativny mir
<balkanac> ..
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-04
<ondrusu> Zdravim
<ondrusu> Mám tiskárnu HP laserjet 1020 a když chci tisknout tak na liště se zobrazí fronta tisknutí a pak status hotovo, ale tiskárna si nevezme papír a nic netiskne. Mám ubuntu 13.04 nevíte někdo čím to?
<potion> cups mas nainstalovane?
<potion> skus ten cups pogooglit o tom neco. je to jediny soft pomocou ktoreho riesim riskarny pod linuxom
<ondrusu> jo, vyzkousim, zatim diky
#ubuntu-cz 2014-09-29
<Battlecruiser> nazdar, nevi nahodou, jak nainstalovat cuda6.5 a wine na jednom stroji? nejak kdyz zkousim nainstalovat jedno, chce to odinstalovat to druhy
<mirda> zdar, to ctu poprve ze se cuda bije s wine, neznal jsem
<mirda> ale v googlu vidim nejaky hlaseni
<mirda> http://askubuntu.com/questions/516603/cuda-conflict-with-wine
<Battlecruiser> jo, tim jsem uz prosel, ale tam chtej instalovat cuda5.5, kdezto ja potrebuju 6.5
<Battlecruiser> imho to vypada na nejakej novej bug
<mirda> asi, s tim ti moc neporadim, promin
<mirda> mozna tam jsou nejake konfliktni zavislosti
#ubuntu-cz 2015-09-28
<Zemanlp1> ahoj
<Zemanlp1> kdo mi pomuze ? :D
<Zemanlp1> halo  ?!?!
#ubuntu-cz 2017-10-02
<nezby> ahoj po dvou hodinách rozjetý chat .
<nezby> ahoj je tu nekdo
<nezby> halooooooooo
<nezby>  / list -min 5 -max10
<nezby> 4
#ubuntu-cz 2018-10-01
<jelic> Zdravím, jsem tady poprvé, jen zkouším něco napsat :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2019-10-01
<jdrab> !op
